# A laugh against myself!



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

As I have posted before, I cannot re-register my MH in Poland because it is RHD. I was back in UK a few weeks ago having the MOT and the guy tried to tell me that the 'real' reason the Polish government will not do it is not the RHD, but because 'being a UK import the hab door is on the wrong side for safety'. As I have the RHD reason in writing I let the comment go.

It was only weeks later that it dawned on me that the door is on the right, because N+B do not change it for UK imports! 

I am really slowing up in my old age  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But wait till I see him next year :wink:  

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

this shows that it happens to us all. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just shows how observant some of these MOT chaps are doesn't it? :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I wonder why aircraft have always had their doors on the left, and why one mounts a horse from the left.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I wonder why aircraft have always had their doors on the left, and why one mounts a horse from the left.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

so good you said it twice .......never mounted a horse , too bloody big


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> I wonder why aircraft have always had their doors on the left, and why one mounts a horse from the left.


For the same reason that ships always have their stern at the back? ol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

The correct name for the back of a ship is 'a.se end'. At least, it was when I was at sea! :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> The correct name for the back of a ship is 'a.se end'. At least, it was when I was at sea! :lol:


So what did you call the manoeuvre of 'going backwards'? arse-ending?

[Before anyone complains that this is going off-topic, just remember I am the OP - right!]


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I wonder why aircraft have always had their doors on the left, and why one mounts a horse from the left.


No wonder you have problems Tuggs it's from the back, but whisper nicely in its ear and take it a Apple


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

tugboat said:


> The correct name for the back of a ship is 'a.se end'. At least, it was when I was at sea! :lol:


In Spain and S. America its known as El Hacienda.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > The correct name for the back of a ship is 'a.se end'. At least, it was when I was at sea! :lol:
> ...


'Course not, it's called going arse-first. You do a lot of it when working rigs or shifting berth in port.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why aircraft have always had their doors on the left, and why one mounts a horse from the left.
> ...


I reckon having to lug a large box around kind of destroys the spontaneity of the occasion.

Flowers--check, chocolates--check, beer crate--check! :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tugboat said:


> The correct name for the back of a ship is 'a.se end'. At least, it was when I was at sea! :lol:


Which is the ar$end of this?

http://www.shipandoffshore.net/news...-article/id/double-ended-ferry-delivered.html


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

That has 2 arse-ends, some ships have all the luck.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > tugboat said:
> ...


Did you never stand in line and whack your knees into the back of the person front, (hint hint)

Or are Sheep more your size eh


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tugboat said:


> That has 2 arse-ends, some ships have all the luck.


So does that mean it swings both ways?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Stanner said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > That has 2 arse-ends, some ships have all the luck.
> ...


They don't know whether they're coming or going. :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

> *tugboat pontificated; *The correct name for the back of a ship is 'a.se end'. At least, it was when I was at sea! :lol:


Is that the basis for the rumours about why it is important NOT to drop the soap in the showers?

Is that how you were served at sea or were you serving others....?

Dave :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > tugboat said:
> ...


[hr:1c1e99a7a8]
[hr:1c1e99a7a8]

I find I can tell when I'm doing one of them


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

At your stage of infirmity you only do one of them, so no coconut Kev. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Says you, have you counted your candles lately  

I do the former often, and the latter frequently.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

You guys have given me an idea, stemming (pun intended Tugggers) from push-me-pull-me ferry(we have one on the Poros-Galatas 5-min. crossing).

I could fit a second LHD steering wheel with a chain link across to the RHD column 

OR

rig an hydraulic 'sidestick' control in the middle, like the Airbus aircraft have -Airbus pilots have nothing between their legs! :lol: 

Geoff


----------

